# 2 nights in a row now??



## yenmaster (Oct 25, 2008)

This is him, Ammo!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If he is having diarrhea, then holding it will be difficult.
Have you changed the time that he eats? Did he recently have a vaccination? Could he have gotten into something that would have upset his stomach? 
I would with hold all food for 24 hours. Small amounts of room temp water, frequently. Then add boiled beef and rice, again, small amounts, frequently for 24 hours before trying him back on his regular food.


----------



## yenmaster (Oct 25, 2008)

No nothing has changed. No vaccinations lately. i dont think he got into anything. What kind of boiled beef are you talking about?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

yenmaster said:


> No nothing has changed. No vaccinations lately. i dont think he got into anything. What kind of boiled beef are you talking about?


Hamburger and white rice. Do not rinse the rise, and the starch is beneficial in regards to tightening the stool. In fact, I use the water it was boiled in and once cool, allow them to drink it.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

boomer did this at that age. has he been tested for ghiardia? (spelling)


----------



## yenmaster (Oct 25, 2008)

ok so little amounts of that every so often? and water right after? Do you think that is why he is going in his kennel? Why wouldn't he wine for me to let him out like usual? Im not sure if he has been tested for giardia or not i will have to check.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh what a hunk of huggable Ammo is.. Welcome! :wavey:
Definitely have the stool checked to be on the safe side. Watch him like a hawk making sure he isn't nibbling on some sort of vegetation in the yard. We went through this with Penny and it was awful. When she had the runs she would just go.. all other times she would whine. We would feed her the beef and rice with canned pumpkin ( not pie filling ) or boiled chicken and rice with pumpkin and gradually add her kibble.. she would clear up really good and here it would come back again. :yuck: She out grew it at about 5 months.. or we methodically removed evey plant from the yard she might eat.. They still eat weeds and grass, but it doesn't seem to hurt them.. They actually will graze like goats! :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome, 
Your pup Ammo is just a little sweetie. Big bundle of fur. First I think I would take him to the vet since he is a puppy and get tested for worms,guardia or coccidia. And go from there. Like PG said use the hamburger and rice and slowly introduce him to his food again. 
I would set an alarm to take him out during the night until he gets better and make sure that you are cleaning the floor of the crate with something like Natures Miracle to make sure you get rid of the odor. It is very hard for them to hold it when they have the diarrhea so that is probably why you didnt hear him whine.


----------



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

*Might just be a bug that is going around. Ariel was throwing up on Friday, and we just boiled some white rice and gave her that on Saturday* *and today have mixed in some kibble with the rice. She seems back to normal.

She had a few minor poos in her crate as well but she obviously was not feeling well so we just cleaned it up and no big deal.

She is back to normal now and nothing to worry about. If she does it again I am going to call the vet but otherwise I am assuming it was just a bug going around.

Us humans had the same thing this week too.
*


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Very cute! Dog too. My golden is not a young puppy, but she goes through spells like this. I have to feed her a bland diet when she is having this problem. But she usually comes around and I get her back on her normal diet. 

I would play it by ear for another day or 2, but go see a vet if it continues.


----------

